# Installation issue!



## phil (Feb 9, 2006)

Trying to install Suse 10, install the initial setup and first CD. It then reboots, automatically selects boot from hard drive and freezes. Not sure where to go from here, its meant to install over 5 disks. How do i get to disk 2. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 9, 2006)

phil said:
			
		

> Trying to install Suse 10, install the initial setup and first CD. It then reboots, automatically selects boot from hard drive and freezes. Not sure where to go from here, its meant to install over 5 disks. How do i get to disk 2. Hope this makes sense.



Have you checked any HCL's and see if your hardware is compatable? where does it freeze at? specs? are you overclocked?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2006)

you could try booting from cd again and installing again it may have currupted a file also if your over clocked go back to the original settings.


----------



## phil (Feb 10, 2006)

Tried installing again, it instals initial set up from cd 1 fine. It reboots, gets to the screen where it checks out your hardware etc and then it crash's. I checked all my hardware and it should be fine, only thing i may have trouble with is the grapic card. I can use the live version no trouble.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 10, 2006)

MD5 the cd?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2006)

ya i agree with dippy this sounds like a currupt down load.


----------

